# فكرة عن جامعات عربية تدرّس هندسة الطيران؟



## احمد_هندسة (11 سبتمبر 2008)

انا مهندس ميكانيك من لبنان وحابب اكمل دراستي في هندسة الطيران.
فاذا امكن المساعدة في اعطاء صورة عن الجامعات المعنية بهذا الموضوع في الدول العربية والتي يمكن ان تقبلني لمتابعة دراستي.
ولكم الشكر المسبق.


----------



## هاورد هيوز (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الاكاديميه المصرية للطيران تعطي بكالريوس هندسة طيران


----------



## آيرباص (23 سبتمبر 2008)

أهلا:
توجد كلية باس لتدريب هندسة و صيانة الطائرات في مملكة البحرين و مدة الدراسه 4 سنوات 
و عند انهائك للدراسة سوف تحصل على لايسنس مهندس طيران و معترف بها في جميع دول العالم :20:


----------



## RED EYE (14 أكتوبر 2008)

يا أخي الكريم ممكن انك تكمل الماجستير في هندسة الطيران بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن في السعودية
هذا رابط موقع الجامعة http://www.kfupm.edu.sa/


----------



## dayeski (24 أكتوبر 2008)

^

نفس النصيحة

جامعة مميزة وحائزة على المركز الأول عربيا في تصنيف (qs ) الشهير ..

موفق أخي ..


----------



## سامح الفيومى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

ولكن اقول لكم ان اول هندسة طيران عربيه وفى الشرق الاوسط هى هندسة طيران القاهره فهى منبع العلماء حتى الان


----------



## virtualknight (31 أكتوبر 2008)

قسم هندسة الطيران في قسم الميكانيك في الجامعة التكنولوجية في بغداد الحبيبة.... وهنا تدرس لسنتين هندسة الميكانيك وبعدها في السنتين الثالثة والرابعة تتخصص في الطائرات وتعطيك شهادة البكالوريوس في هندسة ميكانيك الطائرات او Aeronautics Engineer.


----------

